# Zwei Festplatten im Notebook - welches Modell?



## Baskerville (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein NB, das zu folgenden Specs passt:

min. Dual Core (AMD/Intel egal)
4 GB RAM
Platz für zwei Platten, um zur Festplatte noch eine Solid State Disk einbauen zu können
ein Trackpoint wäre sehr wünschenswert (aber kein 100%iges muss)
ein halbwegs flotter, dedizierter Grafikchip wäre wünschenswert, muss allerdings auch nicht das dollste und neuste sein 
Ein DVD-Laufwerk brauche ich im Normalfall nie, könnte es also durch einen HDD-Caddy ersetzen und dadurch Platz für eine zweite Platte gewinnen - dann wäre ja auch in einem 15 Zoll Modell genug Platz für eine zusätzliche SSD. Allerdings scheint außer Lenovo kein Hersteller solche HDD-Caddys ab Werk anzubieten und bei den Zubehörhändlern auf Ebay findet man meist nur passendes für ältere Geräte.

Preisvorstellung ginge so bis 650 Euro (NB ohne SSD), aber erst mal geht es mir darum herauszufinden welche Modelle überhaupt in die engere Wahl kämen?!

Manche 17 Zoll NB haben ja angeblich schon ab Werk Platz für zwei HDDs, wäre sicher auch eine Option. Leider ist es aber auch da ziemlich schwierig herauszufinden welche 17er das bieten und welche nicht (wäre vielleicht mal ein Vorschlag für ein zusätzliches Selektionskriterium in den Preisvergleich-Seiten).

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen.

Cheers!
Baskerville


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2011)

Bei einigen Acer-Modellen mit 15,6" Display ist zwar der Einbau einer normalen internen zweiten 2,5" Festplatte angegeben, doch ohne Modifikationen an der Gehäusestruktur und dem Gehäusedeckel des HDD-Schacht nicht möglich. Deckel geht nicht zu!!!

2,5" HDD ist dafür zu dick und zu lang.

In dem Fall empfehle ich nur ein NB ohne Garantie!!!

Beim Neukauf, wenn möglich, vom Fachpersonal vor Ort und im eigenen Beisein, diese einsetzen lassen. 
Hat den Vorteil, das beim Kaputtmachen du nicht zur Kasse gebeten wirst und du auch gleich siehst wie es richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## Skeidinho (1. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem Dell XPS-17?

Der hat einen guten Grafikchip + Gute CPU + 2 Festplattenschächte.


----------



## Baskerville (1. Mai 2011)

Skeidinho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Dell XPS-17?
> Der hat einen guten Grafikchip + Gute CPU + 2 Festplattenschächte.


Das XPS17 wäre in der Einstiegskonfig preislich noch im Rahmen, ... halt ein ziemlicher Brocken 

Kennt ihr noch andere 17-Zöller, die auch zwei Platteneinschübe bieten?


----------



## Baskerville (1. Mai 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Bei einigen Acer-Modellen mit 15,6" Display ist zwar der Einbau einer normalen internen zweiten 2,5" Festplatte angegeben, doch ohne Modifikationen an der Gehäusestruktur und dem Gehäusedeckel des HDD-Schacht nicht möglich. Deckel geht nicht zu!!!


Klingt interessant, hast du Infos welche Modelle das genau sind?


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2011)

Bei gebrauchten Acer-Notebooks schauen ob der 2. Festplattenschacht weit vorn an der Vorderseitenecke angeordnet ist und der Deckel zur Ecke und zur Vorderkante gerundet ist. Um eine 2. 2,5" HDD rein zubekommen, muß der Deckel von innen leicht eingefräst werden an dem Anstoßpunkt der HDD und am Innenrahmen sollten die Plastestege soweit entfernt werden, das die HDD eingesteckt leicht schräg in's Gehäuse hineinragt. Bei genügend vorsichtiger Fräsung mittels eines z.B. "Dremel" ist aüßerlich optisch kein Eingriff erkennbar und mechanisch ist alles auch optimal stabil.

Die Modifikationen sind mit dem Model aus dem Link und einer Seagate Momentus 2,5" HDD SATA verwirklicht worden.

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...4347&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 6930G&OS=V10&LC=de&BC=Acer&SC=EMEA_8


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2011)

Nimm doch bitte für sowas keine 2,5 Zoll SSD sondern eine Mini PCIe SSD

Das erhöht die Auswahl an möglichen Notebooks (vor allem unterhalb der 17 Zoll)- aber Achtung: nicht jeder PCIe Minicard Steckplatz ist "SSD- Tauglich", manche PCIe Minicard SSDs nutzen nur mechanisch den selben Anschluss arbeiten aber über SATA oder gar IDE; daher ist bei weitem nicht jedes Notebook PCIe SSD Tauglich und nicht jedes Notebook, dass PCIe SSD tauglich ist mit jeder PCIe SSD kompatibel

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind ExpressCard SSDs; diese  sollten prinzipiell mit praktisch jedem Notebook kompatibel sein, dass einen ExpressCard Steckplatz hat aber es könnte eventuell zu Problemen kommen wenn du ein Betriebssystem darauf installieren willst und der BIOS nicht mitspielt

Generell würde ich aber nur auf eine SSD setzen und für Daten eine externe eSATA Festplatte verwenden


----------

